# My yak seat will do a lot your seat won't.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is the first photo. I've been using the seat for 3 months now and still love it. Now I have rod storage holders under the arm rests facing aft. I have 2 small tackle boxes that fit in holders on the back of the chair in addition to my PFD strapped to the back of the chair.

My butt doesn't get wet if I have a little water in the yak and I can rest my arms while drifting. The arm rsts make getting in and out of the yak a snap too.

Best of all, I bought the chair at a Goodwill Store for $3.80. There are at least 3 more here in CR now.

Check out the home made rudder and trailer too.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice setup you have there. I've been thinking of a way to rig up a trailer that I could attach to my pedal bike, and I may have just seen what I need to do. Is that PVC piping or some other material? It all looks nice. Did you fix the seat on, or is it just set in there?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Haven't heard of emotion kayaks before. I just checked out their site, they looked nice. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Berkley bought Yaks for Kyle and me when we were on the tour. I have spent hundreds of hours in mine. I love the MOJO but it has some drawbacks. I'd like to see a higher bow and no hatch forward. As far as I am concerned, hatches are just about worthless except for access inside the hull to install stuff.

Emotion is going to release a new mini yak soon. I think they are trying to counter the Mini-X which is a really kickass little yak


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ken... Talk about TRICKING OUT YOUR YAK!!!... you have done that! Greatideas... :clap


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I've done a bunch to my yak and I haven't spent $20 total. I probably have $30 in the little trailer. My next project is a top.

My wife makes kayak covers out of Nylon and also makes kayak storage bags that the yak slides completely inside then closes with a draw string. She has sold a bunch of them. 

My cover needs to be modified since I installed the seat.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is another pic of my yak seat.










I'm going to post a second pic so you can see how this seat has evolved. In this first pic, all there is is a cushion and the aft facing rod holders under the arm rests. Maybe you can see how the seat is attached to the yak in one of these. Basically, I used 2 heavy tie wraps around part of the seat ad through the existing seat u brackets.

Ican access the cooler but it isn't easy.










In the 2nd pic, you can see my two small tackle boxes on the back of the seat, Life jacket bungeed to the seat and the PVC sticking up has a light on top. The big hook on the right holds my cooler in place.(There are 2 of them) In the splash well, you can see my fish stringer (red) PVC live well and a small cutting board.



I'm working on E-Book # 8 and #9right now. #8 is on Kayaking and #9 is on Bass fishing. Each E-book will have 101 tips. Books 1-7 are complete, illustrated and edited. Gotta get the formatting right next.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how the simple things in life can make such a big difference. Who would of thought a 3 dollar chair would come in so handy. Nice rig.


----------



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Way to hook the yak up!! My wife wanted to know why I bought the $5.00 basic shirt at BassPro Shop with a bass on the front instead ofthe $16.00 Guy Harvey Redfish shirt. I tried to explain to her the pride factor, in which case to me itwas the pride of getting a good deal and making something out of nothing. I'm glad to see someone else is on the same page as me. Good Fishing - Jason


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good. Only thing I can say is what if you need to get your life jacket out in a hurry?



Nathan


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Nathan. (I hadn't tried to get it get it out in a hurry) When Iread your post, I went out, got in the seat and reached over my shoulder and yanked the PFD out. It was pretty tough. (I darn near dislocated my shoulder but got it out on the first try. The bungee hooks are right by each elbow and are easy to get loose. It is a lot easier that way.

I've been frying in my inflatable so it is in my closet at home. I wore it all of the time because I honestly don't think I could put it on in the water.

I'm not real happy with the style of vest I have on the yak. I have several extra offshore vests and plan to replace it with one of them tomorrow. Having a big patch of orange on the back of the seat will make me more visible to airboaters. I'll also have an extra light and an extra whistle. 

I sit on a throwable cushion so it is my first line of defense.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *captken (7/7/2008)*
> 
> My wife makes kayak covers out of Nylon and also makes kayak storage bags that the yak slides completely inside then closes with a draw string. She has sold a bunch of them.
> 
> My cover needs to be modified since I installed the seat.


Can you put a picture of the storage bag that you put on your kayak? I have a small lean to attached to my chicken yard that does not completley cover the yak in the mornings and depending on the time of the year not in the afternoon. I would be very interested in the cover for when I hang it up during hunting season and the colder months as well as during the summer months when I lean it against the house for easy access. If you don't mind include a basic price for the kayak condom. And yes I have coined the phrase "Kayak Condom". 

Thanks,


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ken... great job!! BUT... the PFD was the first thing I saw/noticed... thinking... okay.. he's just been overtaken by a big wave... the yak is UPSIDE DOWN... and he needs the life jacket. I normally either sit on mine... or prop it behind me. It's loose... and easily grabbed in a ny second. If I go... it's going with me. I'm also thinking... the coast guard can give you a ticket... it it's not quickly accessible. I want to get one of those blow up kind... that isn't cumberson. I hate wearing one... it's very uncomfortable... rides up to my chin...and it's in MY way. The other kind just lays flat against you and that one... I would probably wearit all the time when I go out. 

Oh... another thing... If you go out in the gulf... I wouldn't string ANYTHING... because more so than not... your yak may get "bumped" by a shark larger than your yak... taking what he wants. The meal is hanging under there.... and it's for the taking. Another yaker had several fish on a stringer... it scared him to death... the shark came up.. hit his yak hard... hard enough for him to get rattled... and ate what he had on the stringer. Nope... no thanks... I don't want to draw any more attention to me than what my little paddles do.

:letsdrink


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice set-up and great pics! I was thinking what the others were thinking about the vest because I fish in the gulf. When I was trying to get a 40# king in the yak last fall because I was afraid sharks would otherwise get it, I was so glad that I was wearing my vest, because my yak flipped at that point, and I found myself so exausted with all of the commotion that it allowed me time to rest so that I had the energy to flip my yak back over. You never know what is going to happen out there in the gulf (Assuming you fish there sometimes.) 

I would try to find a used vest made for kayaking that is comforable enough to wear ortrade for the ones you have. Wearing it also provides great extra cushioning for a chair back.


----------



## jenoagirl (Mar 20, 2008)

I just bought a Hobie to try some yak fishing. I do have a boat but gas prices have made me decide on alternative ways of fishing. My question is, what is the law on life vests with a yak. Do you have to wear it or just have it easily accessible? 

Right now I consider myself a beginner at yak fishing, so I have been wearing it for safety reasons...

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *SheYakFishr (7/11/2008)*
> 
> the PFD was the first thing I saw/noticed... thinking... okay.. he's just been overtaken by a big wave... the yak is UPSIDE DOWN... and he needs the life jacket. I normally either sit on mine... or prop it behind me. It's loose... and easily grabbed in a ny second. If I go... it's going with me. I'm also thinking... the coast guard can give you a ticket... it it's not quickly accessible.


Jen PLEASE re-read above.. if you haven't already. 

Here is per the COAST GUARD. RULES..............<P class=h2>*<U>Personal Flotation Devices (PFD</U>*)<P class=requirements>All recreational boats must carry one wearable PFD (Type I, II, III or Type V PFD) for each person aboard. A Type V PFD provides performance of either a Type I, II, or III PFD (as marked on its label) and must be used according to the label requirements. Any boat 16ft and longer (except canoes and kayaks) must also carry one throwable PFD (Type IV PFD). <P class=h3>PFDs must be <UL><LI class=textlistshort><SPAN class=requirements2>Coast Guard approved, <LI class=textlistshort><SPAN class=requirements2>in good and serviceable condition, and <LI class=textlistshort><SPAN class=requirements2>the appropriate size for the intended user. </LI>[/list]<P class=h3>*<U>Accessibility </U>*<UL><LI class=textlistshort>Wearable PFDs must be readily accessible. <LI class=textlistshort>You must be able to put them on in a reasonable amount of time in an emergency (vessel sinking, on fire, etc.). <LI class=textlistshort>They should *not* be stowed in plastic bags, in locked or closed compartments or have other gear stowed on top of them. <LI class=textlistshort>The best PFD is the one you will wear. <LI class=textlistshort>Though not required, a PFD should be worn at all times when the vessel is underway. A wearable PFD can save your life, but only if you wear it. <LI class=textlistshort>Throwable devices must be immediately available for use. </LI>[/list]<P class=textlistshort>Also... there is some great info on: www.gulfcoastkayakfishing.com The local club if you haven't been there yet. Congrats on your Hobie!! It's great to fish from!!! :clap


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't get out in the GULF proper and you can bet your butt, I'm not going to get caught in a storm.

I worry most about getting run over by an airboat or swamped by a shrimp boat wake or even a small boat wake. Most places I fish are a quarter mile or less from wading depth and most of the places aren't deeper than 5' anyway.

MyEmotion Mojo is definitely not a yak for surf launching because the front hatch ain't much but it paddles easy, fishes niceand does what I need it to do.

In theevent I get dumped, thefirst thing I am going to grab is my cushion. I can't swim worth didley in a life vest so I carry it just to satisfy the letter of the law. If I fished offshore, I'd wear an inflatable and carry the best offshore vest I could afford, complete with every possible safety feature.

By-the-way, how many of ya'll ever flipped your yak on purpose just to see if you could get back aboard? I tried it with my yak completely unloaded. I had no problem righting the yak but getting back aboard was not easy. Idoubt if I coulddo it if I were wearing a life jacket. 

Another thing you have to take into consideration is the location of add-ons on your yak and how they will affect re-entry if you flip. If you rig your own yak, you should remember how to remove stuff in an emergency. Better to lose some stuff than lose your life. After thinking about this tonight, I am going to secure my seat with Velcro Straps rather than the large Tie-Wraps I presently use. My yak is loaded with gear, on its trailer and ready to slip into the back of my truck 24/7/52. The seat holds lots of gear so It needs to be secure when going down the road at 70mph


----------

